# Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!



## DJ-SK (18. März 2011)

*Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man möglichst auf so ner Art "karriertem Blatt" *technische Zeichnungen* ganz einfach anfertigen kann. Meist sind diese Programme entweder zu komplex, als dass sie ein Einsteiger verstehen könnte oder aber sie sind nicht gratis und in ihrem Funktionsumfang dermaßen eingeschränkt, dass man sie dann auch nicht richtig einsetzen kann.
*
Daher meine Frage an euch*: Kennt ihr anständige Software in diesem Bereich, die* kostenlos *ist? Möchte mit damit ein maßstabsgetreues Computergehäuse planen.

Danke schon im Voraus! 


Grüße 
DJ-SK


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Sketchup vielleicht ? ... ist aber eigentlich für die Erstellung von Gebäuden für Google Earth gedacht. 

Google SketchUp

Habs zwar selbst noch nicht getestet, aber im Allgemeinen sind diese Googleprogramme eher simple zu bedienen, und richtiges CAD willst du ja nicht, obwohl es da auch einiges gibt, was nix kostet. Oder ein Vektor-Zeichenprogramm.


----------



## DJ-SK (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

ja gut, aber Google SketchUp ist halt nur was für´s "Grobe". Ich möchte ja ein programm, mit dem man millimetersachen planen kann...


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Zu grob zu einfach ... hm... Da kommst du nicht um CAD herum, um wirklich glücklich zu sein .... Die üblichen Vektor-Grafikprogramme wie Inkscape sind eher was fürs Flache und du möchtest doch bestimmt was fur 3D, gell?


----------



## DJ-SK (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

naja, 3d wäre nicht schlecht, ist aber kein muss... es sollte halt möglich sein, präzise maße zu verwenden und einen schönen plan zu erstellen. ^^


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Dann tuts ja doch ein Vektor-Zeichenprogramm. Dann probier mal InkScape aus. Ansonsten eben nach freien Vektor-Programmen googlen. Da gibt es eine reichhaltige Auswahl.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Ein einfaches CAD-Programm ist für sowas richtig.
Das einfachste mit bekannt ist A9CAD:
A9CAD, Download bei heise


----------



## DJ-SK (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

ok danke, werde mal beide empfohlenen anwendungen ausprobieren... InkScape hätte ich mir sowieso schon fast runtergeladen... ^^


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Da habe ich dich wohl unterschätzt.  Deshalb habe ich mir CAD-Programme als Empfehlung verkniffen.


----------



## mauorrizze (22. März 2011)

*AW: Freeware-Zeichenprogramm zur Erstellung eines maßstabsgetreuen Gehäuses gesucht!*

Mit google Sketchup kann man aber durchaus genaue Modelle planen. Für jemanden mit keinen oder geringen CAD-Kenntnissen ist es zudem relativ intuitiv, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Ich hab damit aber mein Regal geplant - und es steht noch


----------

